# [WoW] Erste Hilfe +225 (Traumachirug Quest)



## Jerec (11. August 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin schier am Verzweifeln   . Ich will den Quest "Selektion" um "Erste Hilfe +225" zu erlernen jedoch scheitert der Quest immer bei mir.

Die Reihenfolge ist klar: Schwerstverletzt, schwer und dann die normalen Verletzten.

Jetzt meine Fragen: Sobald ein Schwerst V. erscheint, soll ich die Heilung bei nem schwer oder leicht verletzten abbrechen ?

Wenn nur leicht verletzte liegen, soll ich die heilen oder warten bis schwer oder schwerst erscheinen ? 

Wieso zählt er nicht die geheilten Patienten? Sie springen zwar auf, und rennen zum Doc und freuen sich, der Counter bleibt jedoch immer auf 15 stehen. Ist der Quest ggf. verbugt?

Und wo kann man dann den Runenstoffverband erlernen ?

Freu mich auf antworten 

C ya

JEREC


----------



## Vordack (11. August 2005)

Verstehe ich nciht, die Quest ist doch easy, hab ich beim zweiten mal geschaft.

Tips:

Drücke V, dan siehst Du von jedem die Gesundheit über ihrem Kopf

Lege Deine Verbände auf die Buttonleiste, so daß immer wenn Du '1' drückst der Verband ausgewählt wird.

Wenn Du einen verbindest mußt Du ihn nicht so lange getargetet haben bis er verbunden ist, Du kannst ruhig schon Dein nächstes Ziel aussuchen und es anwählen.

Drehe Dich immer im Kreis so daß Du nie den Überblick verlierst.

Zu Deinen Fragen.

Ich habe auch ab und an einen Heilversuch bei einem verwundeten abgebochen (solange er nicht zu 90% durch war) wenn ein neuer schwerstverwunderter erschien.

Also bevor Du blöd in der Gegend rumstehst verbinde lieber leicht verwundete oder verwundete.

SO, wenn Du's jetzt nicht schaffst weiss ich auch nicht weiter. Poste Deine Erfolge und viel Glück ^^


----------



## Suslik (11. August 2005)

Den Runenstoffverband lernst du bei ihm, wenn du die Quest erledigt hast und einen Skill von 265 hast. Kann mich bezüglich des Skills auch täuschen.


----------



## Psychodad (11. August 2005)

Vllt. ne blöde Frage aber nur um sicherzugehen: Du benutzt schon der Verband den dir der Doc gegeben hat und nicht deine eigenen oder?


----------



## Suslik (12. August 2005)

Psychodad am 11.08.2005 14:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Vllt. ne blöde Frage aber nur um sicherzugehen: Du benutzt schon der Verband den dir der Doc gegeben hat und nicht deine eigenen oder?



Du musst den Verband des Docs benutzen und kein anderen.


----------



## Jerec (12. August 2005)

Vordack am 11.08.2005 08:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Verstehe ich nciht, die Quest ist doch easy, hab ich beim zweiten mal geschaft.
> 
> Tips:
> 
> ...



So - Quest geschafft   . Danke für die Antworten 

C ya

JEREC


----------



## Vordack (12. August 2005)

/target Jerec
/cheer
/bow
/applaud


----------



## Jerec (12. August 2005)

Vordack am 12.08.2005 12:09 schrieb:
			
		

> /target Jerec
> /cheer
> /bow
> /applaud



/target Vordack
/danke


----------



## Worrel (14. August 2005)

Jerec am 12.08.2005 12:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Vordack am 12.08.2005 12:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich will Emote-Avatare im PCG Forum


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (14. August 2005)

Jerec am 11.08.2005 07:49 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin schier am Verzweifeln   . Ich will den Quest "Selektion" um "Erste Hilfe +225" zu erlernen jedoch scheitert der Quest immer bei mir.


Alternativ kann man den Quest auch in einer Gruppe machen   :
Einer startet alleine/gruppenlos den Quest, um die Quest-Bandagen zu bekommen. Dann wartet dieser, bis sechs Verletzte gestorben sind und der Quest fehlschlägt.
Im Questlog den Quest abbrechen.
Nun einen Spieler in eine Gruppe einladen.
Der Spieler, der die Quest-Bandagen noch nicht hat, startet den Quest.
Jetzt haben beide Spieler die Bandagen und können doppelt so effektiv die Verletzten heilen.


----------



## Suslik (15. August 2005)

Die Quest ist ja wohl nicht so schwer, dass man dafür noch eine Person brauch. Ich habe es direkt im ersten Anlauf geschafft. Wenn man die Regel beachtet und die schwerverlezten zuerst heilt und dabei immer die Energie der Verlezten beachtet, ist es ziemlich einfach.


----------



## Dominic-Toretto (15. August 2005)

Jerec am 11.08.2005 07:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin schier am Verzweifeln   . Ich will den Quest "Selektion" um "Erste Hilfe +225" zu erlernen jedoch scheitert der Quest immer bei mir.
> 
> ...





Wo gibts diese quest????


----------



## regenschirm (15. August 2005)

Fängt in Ironforge beim Erste-Hilfe-Lehrer an.


----------



## Dominic-Toretto (15. August 2005)

regenschirm am 15.08.2005 16:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Fängt in Ironforge beim Erste-Hilfe-Lehrer an.




Ich bin kein Allie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vordack (17. August 2005)

Dominic-Toretto am 15.08.2005 17:25 schrieb:
			
		

> regenschirm am 15.08.2005 16:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wieso nicht????????


----------



## _Slayer_ (17. August 2005)

MiffiMoppelchen am 14.08.2005 12:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Jerec am 11.08.2005 07:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Naja, eine nette WoW-Bekanntschaft hat sich immer an die Betten der Patienten gestellt, die am dringensten Heilung benötigten und ist dann rumgehüpft, sodass ich mich nicht ständig umsehen musste. *g*


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (17. August 2005)

Suslik am 15.08.2005 08:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Quest ist ja wohl nicht so schwer, dass man dafür noch eine Person brauch.


Das hat auch niemand behauptet.


----------



## Dominic-Toretto (17. August 2005)

und wo gibts diese quest für hordler?????


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (17. August 2005)

Dominic-Toretto am 17.08.2005 20:20 schrieb:
			
		

> und wo gibts diese quest für hordler?????


Hammerfall, Arathi Hochland


----------



## Suslik (18. August 2005)

regenschirm am 15.08.2005 16:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Fängt in Ironforge beim Erste-Hilfe-Lehrer an.



Stimmt gar nicht. Die Quest ist in der Festung Theramore für die Allies.


----------



## Tyrael (18. August 2005)

Suslik am 18.08.2005 07:52 schrieb:
			
		

> regenschirm am 15.08.2005 16:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eine besondrer Service von mir, extra für Dich ...  



Damit mein Post nicht vollkomemn Sinnlos war:
Schwerer Magiergew. Verband ( oder wie der seit neuesten heißt  heilt 1104 Leben binnen 8 Sekunden):
*Ab Stufe 240*
Runenstoff Verband (heilt 1360 Leben binnen 8 Sekunden):
*Ab Stufe 260*
Schwerer Runenstoff Verband (heilt 2000 Leben binnen 8 Sekunden)
*Ab Stufe 290*
...beim selben Typen.

Die höchste Gegengift Ausbaustufe ( Erste Hilfe auf 300), bekommt man bei den Händlern der Agentum Dämmerung ( Chillwind - Westl. Pestländer, Kapelle der Hoffnung des Lichts - Östl. Pestländer oder am Bollwerk - Tirisfall), sobald man min. "geehrt" als Rufstufe bei ihnen hat.


----------



## regenschirm (18. August 2005)

Tyrael am 18.08.2005 09:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Suslik am 18.08.2005 07:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wohlwollend genügt.


----------



## regenschirm (18. August 2005)

Suslik am 18.08.2005 07:52 schrieb:
			
		

> regenschirm am 15.08.2005 16:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man kann natürlich auch direkt zum Doktor in der Festung gehen, ja.

Aber der Lehrer in IF schickt einen zum Doktor in der Festung, sobald man mit 225 zu ihm (Lehrer) geht. Irgend woher muss man ja wissen, wo man weiter mit der Ersten Hilfe kommt.


----------



## maQzz (21. August 2005)

wieso redet ihr eigentlich alle von im kreis drehen? ich hab mich einfach vor die verletzten gestellt, so dass ich all im blick hatte, und es hat auch alle erreicht


----------



## NetKilla (22. August 2005)

maQzz am 21.08.2005 19:03 schrieb:
			
		

> wieso redet ihr eigentlich alle von im kreis drehen? ich hab mich einfach vor die verletzten gestellt, so dass ich all im blick hatte, und es hat auch alle erreicht



Also wenn ich gerade die vor mir erreicht habe, dann waren schon welche hinter mir. Und seit dem Patch ist der Quest eh easy. Spawnen sehr viel weniger Schwerst- und Schwerverletzte. Davor war es gut möglich 20-40 versuche zu machen, nach dem Patch sollte man es locker beim ersten Versuch schaffen.


----------

